# Interest in a Shift Gate?



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Interest in a Shift Gate? Update PG 6*

If you're interested put your name on the list. Shipping dates are being confirmed now. Also 5 speed versions will be coming in the second batch 

1. Neb 
2. l88m22vette 
3. PDubbs20AE 
4. DeckManDubs 
5. fijitt 
6. speed51133! 
7. jetta2.8 
8. 26pt2 (5-speed) 
9. motorefugee (5-speed) 
10. cdougyfresh 
11. btc3076 (5-speed) 
12 mdfizer (5-speed) 
*UPDATED JULY 5th* 




Hey everyone, my friend is picking up the prototype for a shift gater for the 6-speeds. I wanted to see if there was any interest in North America (he's UK)
Here's what he's saying:
* "The initial production run will be for the 6 speed gearbox only and will be initially limited to 20 pieces (this will take 7-14 days to produce depending upon their workload) I anticipate a lower demand for the 5 speed version and will endeavour to include some on the 2nd production run.
I am really at this stage after expressions of interest rather than firm orders for obvious reasons







, so please post up if you are interested and I will add your name to the list - once I have the 1st production run, anyone that has "signed up" will be given first refusal. I just want your name and if you want it engraving - with what also if you will want bare aluminium or anodised finish to gauge interest.
I have also asked my engineer to sort me a price for anodising and therefore there will be various finish options available (I will update to confirm) I will also entertain getting them engraved - however this will add an additional cost as I will obviously have to outsource this and pay to get it done.
I am hoping to have the basic solution priced at around the £80 mark including delivery, although this is subject to change, possibly up or down
the idea is that it will be useable with the standard gearknob - I will probably have to get someone with a Forge Big Knob to trial one to see if anything mods wise needs to be done - re the engraving I would probably only be able to get the standard fonts available in engravers shops, you could have it done wherever you liked
I plan to test the prototype on my own car extensively - my main concern is the durability of the "metal prongs" seperating the gears, although at 6mm thick and being made of aluminium I anticipate it standing up to the forces involved.
I have no plans to sell a product unless I am 100% happy that there will be no problems, it is not good for business and I like happy customers not unhappy ones







re the compatability with your gearknob I can let you trial one possibly.
Once I have tested the prototype I will post up a picture of it so you can get an idea of the finished item. You should be fine with a forward and backward short shift, as the sideways shift parameters will not be affected.
Regarding the OSIR ring: I have the OSIR ring too and am thinking that I may have to lose it as the bolts are at their limit already - although I am going to look to source some longer bolts instead. "*

He's picking up the prototype either tomorrow or thursday so I'll post up pics then http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I wanted to gage interest and maybe organize a GB for us North Americans
*UPDATE* 
"Right please bare in mind that this is a prototype and that this is bare aluminium finish rather than anodised, (you can have it in bare aluminium and I must say I will probably just keep the prototype for my own car if it operates as hoped as it looks cool)
I must say it feels of a very high quality and I am very confident that there is no chance of the "stalks" breaking - I know some rightfully had concerns about this. I have taken a side on pic to demonstrate the depth.
I will fit this to my car once I get it back (fingers crossed tomorrow) and test it as well as take some more pics of it fitted - if it needs very slight modification then I can get that done quickly - if it needs more work a new prototype will be required.
The metal is not as shiny as it looks, the flash just makes it look so"
PICS:








































He's doing the test fit and if all goes well they should be ready in a few weeks. 


_Modified by Neb at 9:52 AM 3-31-2010_


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: Interest in a Shift Gate? (Neb)*

Interesting...staying tuned.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: Interest in a Shift Gate? (M-Power M3)*

Hell yes i am, ive seen threads on other forums about the gated shifter too. please make it so that the stock ring will bolt down on top of it, for the most clean look 
I'll buy one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Interest in a Shift Gate? (jason bouchard)*

Interested depending on price & quality... 
my main question is...
will this require a new shifter stalk or will it adapt to use the stock one?


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: Interest in a Shift Gate? (cdougyfresh)*

unfortunately, my short shifter also reduces the side to side throw, so while I would be interested I would have to pass. Good luck I'm sure it will look good


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Interest in a Shift Gate? (2001TTransport)*

what if you drop schtuff in there? where does it go?!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Interest in a Shift Gate? (ShockwaveCS)*

I believe there will be something under the shift gate. And I can try to confirm but I think it uses the stock shaft as well.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Interest in a Shift Gate? (jason bouchard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jason bouchard* »_Hell yes i am, ive seen threads on other forums about the gated shifter too. please make it so that the stock ring will bolt down on top of it, for the most clean look 
I'll buy one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yes this is what it'll do


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

*FV-QR*

im in !!


----------



## retloctt (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (00_Bora)*

very interested


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (retloctt)*

picking up the prototype this morning bump!


_Modified by Neb at 7:52 AM 3-31-2010_


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Neb)*

Pretty sick... Neb are you running any type of short shifter?
I have a B&M as well as a DG-S6 so I'm not sure this would work for me but I always thought gated shifters looked bad ass. If you're looking for a test pilot with these mods just send me one!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DougLoBue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DougLoBue* »_Pretty sick... Neb are you running any type of short shifter?
I have a B&M as well as a DG-S6 so I'm not sure this would work for me but I always thought gated shifters looked bad ass. If you're looking for a test pilot with these mods just send me one!

I'm not running a short shifter but this should still work with one as long as it's forward and backward (i don't know a lot about short shifters but I can find that info out for you)


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Neb)*

Updated with pics


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Neb)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Looks better than some of the other prototypes I had seen


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Interest in a Shift Gate? (Neb)*

*UPDATE* 
Best case scenario is mid April availability if the prototype is spot on 1st time







as it will take around 2 weeks to make 20 and I think I may need 40 in the first run as there is quite a lot of interest from abroad. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
This will work with the stock shifter shaft as well


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Interest in a Shift Gate? (Neb)*

Looks like a nice piece http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Interest in a Shift Gate? ([email protected])*

I already have some 80's leg warmers. Can i use my own under the gate and save some money?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Interest in a Shift Gate? (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_I already have some 80's leg warmers. Can i use my own under the gate and save some money?









yeah he was looking at seeing some options there i believe.. maybe a leather piece would be nice.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Interest in a Shift Gate? (Neb)*

any idea on pricing at this point? Small production batch from overseas makes me think this will be spendy!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Interest in a Shift Gate? (cdougyfresh)*

should be around 80gbp (120us) + a couple bucks for shipping


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Interest in a Shift Gate? (Neb)*

Neb you should post some pics of it installed in the car


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

One of these already exists. ~$180
http://audittmk1.blogspot.com/....html


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Murderface)*

^^ yeah but that one looks like it has really thin metal, and the prongs could bend / break.. and is $60ish more expensive


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_^^ yeah but that one looks like it has really thin metal, and the prongs could bend / break.. and is $60ish more expensive

Agreed. The only thing I like about the german one is the shifter and knob. Anyone know where I can get that?


----------



## winTTer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (PDubbs20AE)*

^^^ yea find someone parting an old ferrari


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: (winTTer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *winTTer* »_^^^ yea find someone parting an old ferrari

















Clean simple & perfect.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (TToxic)*

*UPDATE* 

_Quote »_
The good news is that it works and goes into every gear - the bad news (for me) is that I am not 100% happy with it and will have to pay for another prototype to be made.
The reason for a remake is that 1st and 2nd are a bit tight, but the main reason is that I have realised that I can make the slightly inelegant large space for 1st and reverse much much smaller and leave more metal in various places to make it a bit more aesthetically pleasing and more like the R8 one








I have arranged a meeting at 1pm on Tuesday with my engineer to show him the adjustments I want making and that should then take 5-7 days again for the remake.
I have an OSIR orbit ring fitted and that actually makes things better by lifting the location of the shift gate up a bit, I tried it without and there is a little catching - as such I will be commissioning a spacer to lift the whole thing slightly for those without the OSIR - (It has been suggested by a forum member that I make this out of clear plastic and have some leds fitted to replicate the OSIR - love the idea and will investigate but may be too expensive and I am trying to keep the cost to £80 including the spacer and bolts) I used the longer bolts as kindly supplied by a forum member and it screwed down fine through the standard ring, the shift gate and the OSIR







, but I hope to get some slightly longer ones anyway.
I have taken the below pics and as you will notice when in gear 1st and reverse look pretty much identical - I also feel that I have established that any relatively standard aftermarket gearknob will work perfectly well with the shift gate, I have a pre facelift one and will try that too - I see no reason why the Forge Big Knob and the Auto Aesthetics would have a problem as there is nothing for it to catch on.
I am also going to be talking to him about a hollow metal tube to slide tightly over the existing one rather than having the standard black one on show. I will also ask about a gearknob, but I imagine that will be expensive to produce and I see no reason not to use what you have now at this stage.
I plan to test as much as possible before releasing for sale to you guys so please bare with me as I am not going to rush it to market without being confident that it is as cool as I know it can be








Once again please bare in mind that the pics show a prototype and the wire you can see is for the OSIR


























1st gear - 6 gears in order








reverse:

















































_Quote »_
As you can see, at the moment you can see below into the gear shift mechanism at the moment, this is being addressed so don't worry







- you will also notice when that when in gear there is room to leave more metal (my car does not have a short shift) those with for and aft short shifters will no doubt appreciate having it as tight as possible.
trying to be realistic I hope to have these for sale to you guys fully tested 1 month from now. I will be driving around with the prototype for that period to give it a durability test too








Thanks for your continued support and patience - it will be the business once it is finished


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Neb)*

nice, will def need some sort of diaper below it to block the view of all the innerworkings & keep crumbs & shiz out of there, I'm sure a leather or cloth thing could be fabbed up pretty easily on our own, but it woudlnt be a bad idea for him to include this with the kit for a few extra $$


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*

http://image.europeancarweb.co...e.jpg
some engraving and the classic_tt_ logo would be nice, but add $$


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (PDubbs20AE)*

UPDATED INFO

_Quote »_I have previously posted that I am planning to look it into a cosmetic sleeve to fit tightly over the black shaft as it stands, also the finish on this is the prototype finish rather than production finish which will be anodised in either silver or black.
I have used the R8 shift gate as inspiration but I am not trying to copy it exactly - to do so would raise the price considerably and I want to keep it viable for as many people as possible who like me, want to modify their car with nice touches that don't look out of place and add to the overall look and feel of the car.
having driven my car with the prototype I am very excited about the potential for the end product that I can visualise but need in hard metal for you guys to see


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Neb)*

Maybe I'm the only one but I think the visible linkage is sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Maybe I'm the only one but I think the visible linkage is sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Love the visible linkage. For durability I would suggest Hard Coat Anodizing (presuming this is made from Aluminum)
Keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i'm interested as well. 
on a side note, i dont know how you clowns drive on the right had side of the vehicle. lol. That pic was messing me up so bad.


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

Do want. Absolutely do want. I'd like to see it bead blasted to match the rest of the aluminum pieces, but I suppose that can be after the fact. I think hard anodizing it would be a waste of money as it's unessecary given the nature of the part. Besides, the anode will wear on surfaces with constant contact and leave bright spots from galling.
We need to get someone to sew up a nice black neoprene "gaiter" to go underneath, with reinforced hems where the screws pass through as well as the shaft. Neoprene (think wetsuit material) is stretchy and won't bunch up or sag like leather. It also won't dry out like leather, and it comes in different colors as well... Throw in custom stitching and you can have a nice piece. to keep the junk out.
What's up with that shift knob, BTW? That is one fugly thing.


----------



## wrparrish (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (edgy)*

Kinda matches the dashboard surface.


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

makes me wonder how this thing will perform on track day


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jwalker1.8)*

UPDATE:

_Quote »_I had a meeting with my engineer yesterday where we sat in the car for 30 minutes and measured (vernier gauge) and marked refinements to the design. I have commissioned a 5mm spacer to raise the whole unit up and he said he can get elongated M4 bolts no prolem although Mal is also looking into it. I have asked him to get a couple of random bits of aluminium anodised as samples in black and silver.
Lego the question of short shift came up earlyish in the thread and I believe that it will only be a problem if you have the reduced side to side shift. Inevitably the end product will be unsuitable to some and I am trying to ensure I cover as wide an audience as possible, there will be a little room in front and behind the gearstick when the gearknob is in place, although I will reduce this is as much as is reasonable.
The main redesign is to reduce the 1st/ reverse area so that there is a straight line along the left hand edge from 1st/reverse back to 2nd gear, rather than a large cutout in that "corner" this will make it more aesthetically pleasing , which let's face it is key








The firm has taken a big contact on in the last few days but I am hoping for v2 within the next 7-10 days and I will update further when there is more to tell. The next challenge is a suitable way to prevent stuff falling inside the gaps, I have a few ideas I am pursuing, but again keeping the cost down to make it widely accessible is key.


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Neb)*

Ahh, getting rid of the big 1st/Reverse gap I see. Ok, I'm in!








That was the one thing holding me back. Metal shift gaiter FTW!


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (PDubbs20AE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PDubbs20AE* »_Ahh, getting rid of the big 1st/Reverse gap I see. Ok, I'm in!








That was the one thing holding me back. Metal shift gaiter FTW!

ditto http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (cdougyfresh)*

Neb I shot ya an IM.


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm interested in one, waiting for final installed pics


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (taifighter)*

UPDATE:

_Quote »_Just a quick update to whet your appetites







 I am picking up v2 prototype of the shiftgate tomorrow morning at 10am along with the spacer and then I am off to the company that Aston Martin use for anodising thanks to a kind recommendation from another forum member








I will get some pics and update this thread properly tomorrow, thank you for your patience


----------



## DHomie (Jan 24, 2005)

I'd be interested in one for my A4 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (wrparrish)*

Update:

_Quote »_Update - no pics I am afraid. - I hope to get some up Friday/Monday because......
.....I went to collect and there are some very fine adjustments to be made that he is doing over the next 2 days with any luck - rest assured it looks SO much better than the first one as there is no gaping hole for 1st and reverse, there is a total straight line = looks much much much better








I may actually get a 3rd prototype done as I think there are possibly a couple more improvements I can do and I want it to be right, I am not going to rush it and if I lose some sales to the other suppliers because of any delay I am prepared to do so to ensure that it is totally bang on for those of you who are able to be patient







- My engineer is actually trying to save me the expense of another prototype but if that is what I feel is required that is what I will do.
I went to see the company that powder coat and anodise for Aston Martin (cheers Si) and they seem to know their stuff, they showed me the rear DB9 brake light assembly which they have powdercoated and it is a very high quality job - I have left prototype v1 with them to cover and then I will test the finish in my car.
I want this to be right and am prepared to spend money on prototypes until I am 100% satisfied that all of you will be too


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Neb)*

Baller. I have the $ waiting, I talked to Charlie and he is a good guy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Baller. I have the $ waiting, I talked to Charlie and he is a good guy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I have money waiting too! It's going to be awesome!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (PDubbs20AE)*

you're telling me! So stoked for this.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jwalker1.8)*


_Quote »_I hope to get some pics up this weekend of v2 and will advise on the further enhancements (mechanism cover up and shiftgate itself) I am planning


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Neb)*

Neb,
Let me know when we can order! I'm pumped to see how this'll look with my black forge big knob.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (kclax44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kclax44* »_Neb,
Let me know when we can order! I'm pumped to see how this'll look with my black forge big knob.

Will do. As soon as I get updates, I'll post them up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (wrparrish)*























UPDATE:

_Quote »_I went over to see the engineer today and decided to "borrow" v2 and fit it just so I could get some pics for you with it in situ. This is effectively what it will end up looking like pre anodising.
I hope you agree it looks so much better than the first attempt and I have fitted a leather gaiter to cover the internals. I may well use this gaiter as a solution on the finished product, although I am considering various options currently, so opinions welcome as always.
PLEASE BARE IN MIND THIS IS NOT THE FINISHED PRODUCT - THERE ARE STILL SOME AESTHETIC IMPROVEMENTS TO BE MADE.
The red wire you can see is for my OSIR orbit ring and I was in a right old rush so didn't disguise it








The next version will have slightly shorter cut outs for the gearlever as they are longer than required, other than this and getting it finished we are almost there - just s few little bits to sort/overcome first


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Neb)*

Beautiful. Where do I sign!


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (PDubbs20AE)*

no reverse???
how do you go over to the left of 1st for reverse?


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

You can tell from the pic that 1st and 2nd are bigger slots as well as 5th and 6th. I am sure they have it covered


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (jwalker1.8)*

i see...probably trying to keep the slots symmetrical.
id kinda rather have 1st slot a little wider indicating the reverse....thats me


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (speed51133!)*

If you need pics of it on a completely stock shifter knob, you can send me a demo model.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Neb)*

Looks great, I want (with engraved gear numbers) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_no reverse???
how do you go over to the left of 1st for reverse?

Sorry this prototype is so awesome you'll never need reverse


----------



## dbn23quattro (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_i see...probably trying to keep the slots symmetrical.
id kinda rather have 1st slot a little wider indicating the reverse....thats me

I agree, I think it looks better with the wider slot for reverse, but I have a five speed so I guess it doesn't matter anyways.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Neb)*

i think its perfect, try n match the stock metal as best you can, I'm sold.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dbn23quattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dbn23quattro* »_
I agree, I think it looks better with the wider slot for reverse, but I have a five speed so I guess it doesn't matter anyways.









5-speed versions are coming out after this round of 6-speed ones.


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Neb)*

Few questions:
Will this work with a dieselgeek short shift kit?
Can you still use your Raffi gear knob?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ( XXX 1.8T)*

this will work with a short shifter that does front/back not side/side if that makes sense (I don't have a short shift so I'm not sure if that's how you word it)
AFAIK this will work with all shift knobs. I'll find out for sure.


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Neb)*

dieselgeek is short front back and side to side


----------



## 02tt225 (Sep 13, 2007)

Looking good.


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

*Re: (02tt225)*

This has caught my attention. I can't wait to see the final product so I can make my final decision. My thoughts are I won't be disappointed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubdub13 (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i want one. if i could get it with the numbers of the gears scetched i would appreciate it $ in hand!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dubdub13)*

I don't think there's plans for that but I'll check


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Neb)*

If not you could prob get it done for like $20 at a shop or engraver


----------



## dubdub13 (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

either way i'll take it


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dubdub13)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mdfizer (Nov 10, 2006)

I will be all over the 5 speed one!!
Looking great!


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: Interest in a Shift Gate? (Neb)*

I have not taken my shift lever off and looked around, but I had an idea. If you cut some of the collar off the existing rubber boot, could you just flip it upside down to use underneath the gated piece?


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: Interest in a Shift Gate? (Neb)*

you done yet buddy ?? im wanna buy this ish . . .


----------



## KN78 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Interest in a Shift Gate? (Neb)*

Word. i want one too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Interest in a Shift Gate? (jason bouchard)*

v3 prototype is supposed be getting picked up today


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yaaay


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: Interest in a Shift Gate? (Neb)*

so there is no boot??


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Interest in a Shift Gate? (beeyond)*

boot is still in the works


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Interest in a Shift Gate? (Neb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neb* »_boot is still in the works

I wouldn't mind figuring out that problem by myself. Any idea how long till these will be for sale?


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Interest in a Shift Gate? (jetta2.8)*

I agree with ^


----------



## KN78 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Interest in a Shift Gate? (Neb)*

^ Same!


----------



## winTTer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Interest in a Shift Gate? (KN78)*

Michelangelo didnt paint the celiing of the Sisteen chapel in one day
patience for perfection lol
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Interest in a Shift Gate? (winTTer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *winTTer* »_Michelangelo didnt paint the celiing of the Sisteen chapel in one day
patience for perfection lol
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Haha this is true. My rubber boot had a large tear in it from the po and I replaced it with a custom one I made up myself. It didn't turn out the way I had planned and have been looking for a solution since. As long as it's done before the end of summer ill be ok, but when I go back to school as a broke ass college student I won't have any cash.


----------



## KN78 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Interest in a Shift Gate? (jetta2.8)*

agreed, i'm a broke college student too... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








what college do you go to jetta2.8?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Interest in a Shift Gate? (KN78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KN78* »_agreed, i'm a broke college student too... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








what college do you go to jetta2.8? 

take it to pm's please http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Yeah hopefully this 3rd prototype will be the final one so that production can get started asap


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Oh yes*

The final product is VERY close to being done. Please READ through the following as there's some important info there about the price and the final look. Keep in mind the price might be a few dollars higher as it is being shipped from the UK. 



> I have had the throw areas extended by 2mm fore and aft and will actually be popping back tomorrow to add another 2mm as it is still catching very slightly at the full extent of the throw in some gears - whilst that gives a fantastically satisfying click/clack noise it would damage the finish long term :-( It will also make it look better which has to be a good thing
> 
> I have changed the direction of the brushes and it certainly is more effective, however *the brushes are not of a sufficiently high quality for me to use as the final solution* - although they do make it look loads better  as such I am going to be trialling another possible solution tomorrow.
> 
> ...


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

more info regarding the shifter shaft that's now exposed: 



> I have started to rub mine down with wet and dry and it is silver underneath so I will be working on that as a free option that people can choose to do themselves - just needs a bit more work and polishing with some autosol or similar for a shiny silver finish.


 info regarding the wider track for gears 1/2: 



> The space for 1/2 has had to change as the pins needed to be moved 2.5 mm to the right to prevent scraping and the space for 5/6 has been set so that the amount of metal on each side is equal.





> The space for 1st and reverse needs to be bigger for reasons previously explained. I think I might go back to the format of v1 (pic below) as although v2 (pic below) looked better it was actually no good as 1st and 2nd caught badly.
> 
> On v1 the hole for 1st/reverse was bigger than was required so can be reduced and make the space for 2nd/3rd/4th/5th and 6th all the same.
> 
> ...


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

New update. 



> Awesome news peeps  I have just returned home from the engineers and he has gone above and beyond - he has knocked me up a very rough prototype in steel overnight as he saw how upset I was yesterday
> 
> I have fitted it to my car and I think this time I would be safe in saying that you will not be disappointed, even Doug  - it is now a totally new design rather than a modified anything else - and has put an enormous smile on my face.
> 
> ...


----------



## PatrickShatter (Nov 5, 2007)

That looks awesome, definitely interested in this


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Want BADLY


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

Who do I make the check out to?


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

Oh, BTW, can raw aluminum be an option?

I want it to match my wheels, whoops, I just let that one slip.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

will find out and get back to you


----------



## winTTer (Jul 29, 2004)

that looks a thousand times better now with seperate gate for reverse. However I'm wondering about reverse and 5th gear as it looks like the shaft is pinned against the shift gate. If the shaft doesnt sit properly as it would with no gate, would there be any long term effects on gear/synchro wear/whatever?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

i'll find that out for you as well, but if you look at all the gears and the position the shaft is in, they're pretty tight together. Also note that the 5/6 slot is wider than the final version as it was a rough version this time. I'd imagine with all the slots the same size it wouldn't look like it's really pinned against the slot edges


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Ok here's some more info:



> raw aluminium is certainly no problem - I am toying with the idea of steel currently as it is much more resilient to constant gearchange - with regard to the synchromesh, I can't foresee a problem as the fact that once the gear is in place it is held steady is actually more likely to be a good thing. When I was in the Police and did my driving course I was told that people who sit with their hand on the gearknob whilst driving along are much more likely to get synchro/gearbox issues due to the increase in movement.
> 
> For those with the standard facelift gearknob, I am looking into a customisation option for you - now that sounds awfully technical but will effectively = chopping off the bottom bit of the shaft where it dips in, so that you lose about an inch from the bottom. (potential for innuendo abounds)
> 
> ...





> FOR THOSE OF YOU WITH THE STANDARD FACELIFT GEARKNOB.
> 
> I know some of you had not realised it would not be compatible with the standard facelift gearknob :-( well worry no more as I have a free solution to the problem  I took a spare gearkob along with me and Bob has simply used a hacksaw to remove the lower section as shown in the pics below - I assumed he would use a machine to do it otherwise I could have just done it myself
> 
> ...


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi Guys

First of all I would like to say thanks to Ben for posting up on here regarding the shiftgate I am developing, it has been a bit of a rollercoaster ride but is nearing production ready status very soon. I have commissioned v5 as of yesterday and am hoping it will be ready for Friday/Monday. This will have a few changes to it to improve the aesthetics. 

The space for 5th and 6th will reduce and become the same as for the other gears and there will be a slight change in the positioning for the R/1st prong, i.e it will come in by about 1mm from the far left and the actual prong will have its width reduced by 1mm.

v5 will be made up in aluminium and will represent the actual shape/design that will be available.

I am getting 20 made up initially as I have spent quite a lot on the development side and the making of the prototypes I can't afford to over extend myself. These are pretty much all pre-sold (pending payment) and I will then make up another 40 or so and hopefully make some of them 5 speed versions.

It would be very useful to get an idea of how many people on here are interested in purchasing, so I can assess requirements for the 2nd production run. I anticipate the 2nd run being available for sale within the next 4-6 weeks tops.

The kit will include: extended bolts, aluminium spacer, aluminium shiftgate and an internals cover. The price including delivery to the US/Canada will equate to £100.

If you could express your confirmed interest on this thread that would be great, I know some of you already have so thanks for your enthusiasm and positive comments they are very much appreciated.

Charlie


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm in Charlie, as I had said in the email a while back. I want the 6spd version. I'll buy ASAP


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

Super Ultra Mega Interested Charlie!

Plus, are you going to do a metal ball too? I'm real interested in doing that for the extra fee as well.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Glad to help out Charlie, I really think the ball shifter idea would be a good one as well.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

Hey charlie remember me ?? how much are we looking at shipped in USD$ ? any discount for military/ LE ?  
also please put me on the list thx

80 pounds is around 120$ right??


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi guys, been struggling to lon on for some reason - keep logging in and then clicking on the thread and suddenly I am logged out again ??? weird.

Jason - as above buddy "The price including delivery to the US/Canada will equate to £100." sorry no discounts as this price is forum only - on Ebay and my website it will be more expensive.

Re the gearknob, I am planning to possibly have a metal push button installed in the top so you can start your engine using it  it will be flush fitted so you won't catch it when changing gear in normal use 

This is a little way off as I want to get the shiftgate sorted first.

Cheers 

Charlie


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

100 British pounds = 147.73 U.S. dollars

if you want a cheap push button in red that says "engine start" on it, the honda S2000 start button is pretty nice 









EDIT: on second thought theres probably not enough room for that honda button


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

CharlieTT said:


> Hi guys, been struggling to lon on for some reason - keep logging in and then clicking on the thread and suddenly I am logged out again ??? weird.
> 
> Jason - as above buddy "The price including delivery to the US/Canada will equate to £100." sorry no discounts as this price is forum only - on Ebay and my website it will be more expensive.
> 
> ...


Vortex just switched software so maybe that has something to do with it..


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

Yea, the vB software that they are using still has lots of bugs to work out. I see that we got back 30 messages per page, so every thread now looks the right length, and not extra stupid long!

OT, I liked the switch initially, then it started not working great for me so I started to hate it, now features are coming back but some stuff needs to be back that I know will happen sooner or later.

i.e. PM notifications, better looking emoticons, showing what people drive and where they are from under their avatar. Other stuff too, but these are generally my big concerns.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

agreed. 

but back on topic, Charlie mentioned he's picking up the v5 tomorrow


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

> Neb
> agreed.
> 
> but back on topic, Charlie mentioned he's picking up the v5 tomorrow


I can't wait! Any one know a nice Nylon Ball that I can use as a shift knob?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

bump for the latest info:



> Finally v5 of the shiftgate has hit the nail on the head (imo of course) but it is your opinions that really count
> 
> I have used a leather gaiter to disguise the internals as I felt that this would be the most effective long term solution, due to the quality of a leather gaiter over something less tested in a vehicle.
> 
> ...


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Can I get a list of everyone who is seriously interested in one? And by serious, if you put your name down you won't flake out  I'm confirming shipping dates as we type.

1. Neb


----------



## run4al (Apr 15, 2007)

*I am definitely interested*

My only issue is that I do have an Auto Aesthics shift knob and the base of knob is very thick based on your pictures it does not look like it would fit in the gate openings. I also have a short shifter and the osir knob. If this can accamodate the fat base of the knob and the short shifter I really really want one.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Neb said:


> Can I get a list of everyone who is seriously interested in one? And by serious, if you put your name down you won't flake out  I'm confirming shipping dates as we type.
> 
> 1. Neb


2. l88m22vette


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

run4al said:


> My only issue is that I do have an Auto Aesthics shift knob and the base of knob is very thick based on your pictures it does not look like it would fit in the gate openings. I also have a short shifter and the osir knob. If this can accamodate the fat base of the knob and the short shifter I really really want one.


finding out now. 

So you have 2 shift knobs? It will work with a front/back short shifter like previously mentioned but not side/side


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

3. PDubbs20AE


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

4. DeckManDubs


----------



## fijitt (Mar 1, 2007)

5. fijitt:beer:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

6.speed51133!

im in...as long as the price deosnt jump past what youve said.


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

Neb said:


> Can I get a list of everyone who is seriously interested in one? And by serious, if you put your name down you won't flake out  I'm confirming shipping dates as we type.
> 
> 1. Neb


 7. jetta2.8 
And will we be paying with paypal?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

yes it would be paid using paypal. When you send the money make sure you send as a gift as well. I'm just confirming up with Charlie an ETA delivery date. He mentioned the first 20 had been presold so vortex would have access to the next batch of 40 (plus 5-10 5speed versions in the second batch)


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

Neb said:


> yes it would be paid using paypal. When you send the money make sure you send as a gift as well. I'm just confirming up with Charlie an ETA delivery date. He mentioned the first 20 had been presold so vortex would have access to the next batch of 40 (plus 5-10 5speed versions in the second batch)


Hi Guys - still having massive problems logging in :-( tried 6 times to get on to this thread, every time I try to reply it says I am not logged in.

Anyway an update.

I spoke to my engineer yesterday and he anticipates the first run of 20 being completed approximately 2 weeks from now, I have actually commissioned a run of 40 *including some 5 speed versions* The price will stick at £100 delivered to your door for now.

I hope to start sending out to purchasers in the US/Canada mid June and will not start asking for money until they are actually made up and ready to go.

I am thoroughly enjoying using mine (v5 prototype) and it gets admiring looks and questions from everyone who has seen it so far, whether they are a TT enthusiast or not 

I have tried it with the leather/aluminium gearknob known in the UK as the pre-facelift version - I believe that is all you guys got??? if so then all you need to do is remove the seperate shaft piece and screw the gearknob back on = sorted 

If your gearknob is aftermarket as is mine, then as long as it attaches by either screwing onto the original shaft (unlikely) or is fitted with 3 grub screws - then you should have no problem fitting it at all 

Cheers

Charlie


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

are you taking paypals currently for them??


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

Hey Charlie I can't wait to get this. Just let me know when they're ready to be shipped and my money will be on the way. Thanks again for all your troubles:thumbup:


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

speed51133! said:


> are you taking paypals currently for them??


No buddy, I will not be taking any payments until they are physically made up as I don't like having peoples money sitting around doing nothing. I will ask for payment and then once in they will be shipped out to you the same day or next day at the latest.

I will be using airmail to keep the price down to £100 delivered, however if you want to pay extra for a more speedy delivery that would be an option 

Charlie


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

jetta2.8 said:


> Hey Charlie I can't wait to get this. Just let me know when they're ready to be shipped and my money will be on the way. Thanks again for all your troubles:thumbup:


Will do buddy, there is a lot of interest around the world in these, the UK and US are the most enthusiastic, although there is interest from: Dubai, Kuwait, Norway, Sweden, Denmark, Cyprus, Greece, Ireland and others too.

Charlie


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

CharlieTT said:


> Will do buddy, there is a lot of interest around the world in these, the UK and US are the most enthusiastic, although there is interest from: Dubai, Kuwait, Norway, Sweden, Denmark, Cyprus, Greece, Ireland and others too.
> 
> Charlie


But who cares about those guys?

Just kidding, anybody who owns a TT is cool with me, well unless your a jerk or a d-bag.:thumbdown:

Anyway, man I'm looking forward to these. Charlie, they look great, and I'm honestly tired of my rubber booty thingy. Plus I'm going with an aluminum theme so, this will be great!


----------



## harleybrown4160 (May 2, 2009)

*me too*

I am interested but will this work if I have both forge short shifters??? Otherwise nope :banghead:


----------



## harleybrown4160 (May 2, 2009)

*thats that*



Neb said:


> finding out now.
> 
> So you have 2 shift knobs? It will work with a front/back short shifter like previously mentioned but not side/side


well nevermind that takes care of me darn it oh well give me performance over beauty anyday :banghead: In any case that is a really really sharp piece congrats


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

buummppp



> It can also be fitted with the OSIR orbit as the bolts I will be supplying are long enough.
> 
> It doesn't sit as much as 25mm higher, the spacer is around 10mm, the shiftgate itself is 6mm - it looks higher from the side as I have the OSIR fitted and the original ring gives it a slight impression of height too - it is totally necessary as otherwise it will catch. Once in the car and using it (as I have been for 2 weeks now) you don't even notice this whatsoever
> 
> I have also ordered some black bolts so these will be an option - should only add about £2 to the cost.


Regarding the leather gater:



> You can see an inch or so inside, but all you can see is leather gaiter - there is no visible access to any of the workings of the gearchange mechanism whatsoever. When you are sitting in your drivers seat or passenger seat and look over, there is not a gaping chasm of any sort all your eye picks up is the shiftgate as the gaiter being black simply disguises everything else.


----------



## 26pt2 (Jul 14, 2008)

Put me down as in--but I need a 5 speed. Many thanks!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

So wait does that mean a spacer is required to get the gate plate to work?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

yes it does. otherwise the 'giblits' will hit the shift gate


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Is it going to be a separate piece, or will it be incorporated into the new gate? (sorry if I missed the comment...)


----------



## motorefugee (Jun 2, 2010)

Count me in for a 5 speed. This thing is the bee's knee's.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I believe it's a spacer (so just the outer ring) that goes underneath the shift gate part.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

kinda torn b/c i'm not sure if this will work with my shift knob... but I still have my old knob so lets put me in for one.


----------



## btc3076 (Feb 23, 2009)

count me in for a 5-speed version!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

updated list! 


1. Neb 
2. l88m22vette 
3. PDubbs20AE 
4. DeckManDubs 
5. fijitt 
6. speed51133! 
7. jetta2.8 
8. 26pt2 (5-speed) 
9. motorefugee (5-speed) 
10. cdougyfresh 
11. btc3076 (5-speed)


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

looks good. 
just to reconfirm, this does work with the stock shifter, right? 
and the gate wont get in the way of shifting, right?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

yes that is correct. Will work with the stock shifter and won't be a problem shifting.


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

I can't wait for this!! Haha show season is here and my center console begs for this:laugh:


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

Charlie, or Neb. Sorry for being so impatient haha, but is there a date for us 2nd run folks? I just bought coils and would like to buy spacers ect. and am trying to set some money aside for this shift gate. Sorry for being a burden.
-James


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

ok the 6-speeds are ready to go out Monday. I'll be pm'ing people that have put their name on the list for those versions this week. I'm up at the cottage all this week so bear with me if I don't respond right away as the internet is a little sketchy. Here's the paypal info:



> I will take payments this week so if they want to go ahead and pay the £100 via Paypal as a gift on [email protected] making sure they include their full name and address as it needs to appear on the envelope that would be all I need to get them out, may even be Friday depending what time I can collect them.


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

When mine comes I'll start a new thread and post some pics. :thumbup:


----------



## mdfizer (Nov 10, 2006)

you can add me to the list of confirmed to buy one (5-speed one)


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

added!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Installed and driving impressions.


http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?4943988-TT-shift-gate-install-and-driving-impressions


----------



## DUBBED-OUT (Mar 21, 2008)

*WTB stock shift boot*

I want to buy a stock MK1 TT shift boot I know that a few of you has recently order shiftgate...


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

DUBBED-OUT said:


> I want to buy a stock MK1 TT shift boot I know that a few of you has recently order shiftgate...


I would sell you mine, but it's got a tear.


----------



## DUBBED-OUT (Mar 21, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Wanted to add this note from Charlie:



> the shiftgate can't account for the potential for worn linkages, however due to its design it will wear its own path over a short period of use and alleviate any issue. Also it is designed to give a click clack noise and this involves some touching - as long as the gearchange is not prevented it will be fine


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

To comment on the above I had thought of this and really wasn't surprised. Not a big deal in my mind. It's still a great product:thumbup:


----------



## DUBBED-OUT (Mar 21, 2008)

I don't if this is the same as.....


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

Wow, the German Metal Designer one is definitely lacking in fit, finish, and quality compared to the one that Charlie has had manufactured. I love mine to death, and the click clack is great.

The German one looks flimsy and not having an individual gate for reverse is cheesy. Charlie's is by far the best looking product out there, and I have had zero problems with engaging gears, just the common leather gaiter problems that I should sort out tonight.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Ok, so after throwing it in the Bridgeport and machining off .030" off the far side of 5/6th gear for clearance, I then proceeded to machine all the lower parts of the gear fingers to put .050-.090" chamfer's the shaft still rubs quite a bit. Another problem I have noticed with mine is that the holes are not aligned from the center of the spacer and the gate plate. The concentricity is out ~ .080-.100". 

Not a bad piece if you dont mind spending some time and re-working it a good bit. I pulled it out and just ran the shift boot and riser. Alignment between 3-4th seems to be and issue as it hits the point of the gate by .060" and then aligns it self. 

Solution would be to 
1. Machine the gate plate and riser from one block of aluminum on the O.D. then put the mounting holes into the piece as it is jigged in the machine and would eliminate the problem of concentricity. 

2. Use an EDM to cut the gates out and back cut a relief under the gates for R,1,2,5,6 so the shaft will not hit.

I would also shorten up the gates position to the center as for fast track it increases the probability of a mis-shift exponentially.

-Noah


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

I would love this for my mk4 jetta... i talked to a couple places 2 years ago but no one wanted to step up to the plate


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

*hey*

I am interested as long as the engagement is smooth and it comes with everything needed to set it up, plus I would like to pay the extra to have a weighted metal knob come with it as well.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

TTguy30 said:


> I am interested as long as the engagement is smooth and it comes with everything needed to set it up, plus I would like to pay the extra to have a weighted metal knob come with it as well.


The ttspares gate comes with everything except a new knob. I'm using my OEM knob know, but will most likely get an aftermarket weighted alum knob at a later date.

Smoothness is the biggest issue. Here's a link to my driving impressions after I installed mine. 
http://forums.quattroworld.com/tt/msgs/105139.phtml Because of the rubbing I've experienced, I'm going to have to take some of the alum off the bottom of my 5/6 gate prongs and a little off the bottom of my reverse prong with a hand file.

Given the age of our TTs, there is some slop the contributes to some of the smoothness issues. Depending on each individual TT, some have greater degrees of slop than others so the rubbing varies from TT to TT. All have had some rubbing in the reverse gate. Several, like mine, have rubbing in the 5/6 gate. That means you will need to do some modification to the prongs so as to improve smoothness. 

One solution, like the german one, was to make the reverse and 1st gear gates one BIG gate with no separation prong between them. Another solution would be to make the 5/6 gate also wider than 1/2 and 3/4 gates, but then you'd loose symetry between the gate sizes and it would look horrible IMO. 

Bottom line: if you want one of the ones on the market now, you will have to make some compromises. 

cheers.


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

I have not had any problems with mine really, the rubbing doesn't bother me at all, and it isn't keeping me from entering gear, so I feel like it is working as designed by Charlie.

One thing I think would help is if everyone who buys one of these gets new bushings for the shift linkages (Preferably the Brass or Alum ones) and probably update the greased shift lever ball on the trans top. Doing all of this reduces the amount of shifter slop, which should reduce the amount of scraping of the shifter.

I plan to do this soon as my car has 100,000+ on it right now, so it really needs to be done.


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

Also I would like to add that the rubbing of 5th/6th gear gets better over time. Mine hardly sticks as much as it first did when I first installed it.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks for all the feedback and good idea on replacing the bushing PDubbs :beer:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Neb said:


> Thanks for all the feedback and good idea on replacing the bushing PDubbs :beer:


 +1. great idea if it helps. 

cheers


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

*Shiftgate update*

Hi guys

I thought I would pop on as haven't for a while - it seems there have been a few issues for some with this and I apologise for that, I tested it out on my own car for a few months as well as a number of other TT's and none of us had any issues at all.

The gate is designed so that it will accomodate your particular gearchange linkage set up over time i.e in some cases you may find a "catch" in certain gears, however as the 'gate is aluminium it will over time change its profile if needed to match your car.

I have sold many many of these and there have been very few issues overall, which leads me to think that it must be a gear linkage issue on some peoples cars.

In light of these sporadic issues I have recommisioned the gate to have apertures on gears 1-6 increased by 1mm (R stays the same) having tested this it definitely allows for more leeway in the gearchange (surprising how much considering it is only 1mm) 

These new ones will be released for sale next week and most of them are already sold leaving about 10 left (6 speed only)

I have had mine on my car for about 3 months now and overtime there have been some very fine adjustments made at the underneath of the shiftgate in some of the gears and it is even more slick than ever now 

Thanks once more to Ben for his help and support.

Let me kow if you would like one of the last of this run.

Charlie


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Charlie, will there be any more runs of the 6spd? Summer "vacation" for me means no pay and I haven't been able to get one yet


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

[/QUOTE]

Like it!!


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

I agree with Charlie that it is mostly a gear linkage issue. It really isn't that big a deal to pop off the intake and re-adjust the cables a bit, but there isn't much room to work with down there especially if you are like me and have Incredible Hulk hands.

I think mine could even use a bit more adjustment right now, but I'm thankfully not missing the actual gate anymore like when I first put on my bushings. The shift gate might be a little bit trial and error, but I have found that with new bushings on your shifter end links and with the gate installed, there is way less missed shifts and less accidental shifting into the wrong gear.

I'd say that Charlie's product is definitely worth the money and I find myself very happy with it.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

I got one of the first in the US and have had mine on for a few months now. Mine was one of the first that had rubbing issues going in to and out of 5th and 6th as well as the reverse gate. (See above post regarding driving impressions.)

A couple of weeks ago, I pulled it and took a hand file to the bottom of the prongs. I gently removed a little of the alum in the areas marked by the rubbing. All is well now.

My recommendation...buy one if you can. Mount it, let it rub for a few weeks then get out the file. You will not have any regrets.










cheers.


----------



## RS1600 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey guys does this shift gater only fit Audi TTs?cause I've got a VW Golf Mk1 GTi and love to install one of these on it. The question is,does it fit?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

RS1600 said:


> Hey guys does this shift gater only fit Audi TTs?cause I've got a VW Golf Mk1 GTi and love to install one of these on it. The question is,does it fit?


Contact Charlie on the UK TT forum. He's the one that had it developed and may be able to answer your questions.

http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/forum/

cheers.


----------



## kazas (Jun 28, 2013)

Will this metal shifter gate fit a vw scirocco r??


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

anyone know where to find a huge metal shift knob that looks nice with this piece I haven't been able to find one


----------



## FtLaudBruce (Jun 2, 2011)

*Shift Gate*

Put me on the list for a 6-speed.

I ordered the Metal-designer.de shift gate. They took my 150 euro and gave me nothing, stopped responding to my emails as soon as they acknowledged receiving the money. German thieves…


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

There's a V1 for sale here:

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=336516


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

Neb said:


> There's a V1 for sale here:
> 
> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=336516


i have my 6 speed one for sale since i sold the tt
had it in for maybe 2 months
still mint


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

well I bought one of the last ones from Charlie and I have had the gate installed for at least a year and one of the gate pieces ( the one thats in between the 2nd and 4th gear) BROKE! snapped, the metal looks like powdered metal and not very strong. . . I spent at least $200 on this item and I am very disappointed that this happened . . . .


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Have you contacted him about it?


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

How do I contact him ?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

jason bouchard said:


> How do I contact him ?


I don't think you can. He's sold his TT and his business and has moved on...not a member of any of the forums any more. 

Would it matter even if you could, other than being able to say, "WTF, one of my prongs broke after a year of usage"?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

If I remember it's made of aluminum. You could have it welded back together


----------

